# tou de cure, orlando, fl



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

anyone else riding it? feb 28


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Ill be there.


----------



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

i'm riding the 60miles course, but might jump up to the 100 

which are you riding? are you riding with a club?


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Im going to do the 100. Going to ride with the seminole cyclists. Easy pace nothing crazy. This is my first century.


----------



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

yeah i've been puting in the miles, but not the miles to do 100. 
still haven't decided 

i'm riding w/ eastside cycling club


----------

